# Master Closet with Melamine



## andymanusa (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi Guys, I just finished making my master closet (well, its only for my wife :smile: , I have no room for my stuff) I think it came out nice for my fist big carpentry project. Please provide your opinions. I used melamine panels (1x8 for the long members) and cut and edge banded 4x8' sheets for the shelves and drawer fronts.


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Excellent job. Well done!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good job, I like the nice clean lines. That will get filled in no time, and you will have to build another.
Herb


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Looking good. Like Herb said, nice clean lines. You'll be surprised what Mama will be able to pack in there.


----------



## andymanusa (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks guys!! Yes, it's already full and only a third of her stuff fits in there lol.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ya done good Andyman.....may all of your future endeavors turn out as well.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Very nice job if that is your first project I can not wait see what comes next!


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice Andy. It will be full soon enough.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Really well done!


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Andy,that's a real professional job.Sure looks better than the closet I built years ago.Nice work.James jj777746


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Welcome , Andy , well done . It looks neat and tidy.


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Really nice job!

Frank


----------



## GerryAttrick (Jan 14, 2015)

Well done..my wife would love that but its way outside my capabilities unfortunately&#55357;&#56853;


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Tell ya what I think...I think I'm never showing the pictures of this beautiful closet to my wife...that's what I think. If I made a mistake and showed it to her, I'd have another huge project added to my honey-do list because she would LOVE it!
Fantastic job!


----------



## HoweA (Jul 31, 2013)

Ditto...on the Very Nice


----------



## andymanusa (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks for all your kind words.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow you did a great job there!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Impressive and the "lines' look great. No doutb it filled to capacity quickly.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Very well done. Of course those of us who have been married for any length of time know that no matter how big a closet we build there will never be enough room for our stuff. It is some kind of natural law that women's clothes and shoes expand to fill the available space.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Last house we lived in had 2 closets. One was hers, other one was ours / "mostly hers"


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Very nicely done, Andy...your wife will love it...

Just one thing...your top shelf shows a joining of the right and left shelves coming together but it doesn't look like it has any support. This may sag on you over time or if you put something heavy on it.

You might consider splining one to the other to keep them aligned and supported...you may have already done this...

Great job, nice job on executing the aligning...very clean and eye pleasing...


----------



## andymanusa (Feb 22, 2017)

Nickp said:


> Very nicely done, Andy...your wife will love it...
> 
> Just one thing...your top shelf shows a joining of the right and left shelves coming together but it doesn't look like it has any support. This may sag on you over time or if you put something heavy on it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback Nick. The right side of the shelf is supported at the back along the wall and by the vertical member. There is about a foot of shelf that is unsupported in the front. I might screw in a mending plate when we start putting some load on it.


----------

